# سؤال ما الفرق بين Cam وcad



## MOHAMMED SS (22 يونيو 2007)

سلام عليكم

لدي سؤال محيرني بعض الشي حتى الان لا اعرف الفرق بين Cam وcad وما هو الافضل في استخدام في Cnc

وشكــــرا


----------



## المرابع (28 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ردا علي سؤالك يا اخ محمد 
اولا الكاد: هو التصميم بالكمبيوتر-يعني عندنا فكرة لمنتج ونريد ان نصممة علي برنامج رسم بالكمبيوتر مثل الاتوكاد 
ثانيا:الكام: وهو التصنيع بالكمبيوتر-وهنا نريد ان نتحكم بمسار اداه القطع في ماكينة الـcnc
وهذا ايضا يتم علي برنامج كمبيوتر ومثال علي ذلك برنامج الماستركام
ولكي تستطيع ان تربط بين الكاد والكام نقوم بعمل الاتي:
نقوم بفتح الرسم المرسوم مسبقا في برنامج الكاد(الاتوكاد مثلا ) من برنامج الكام (الماستركام مثلا)
يعني بعد فتح برنامج الكام نقوم بفتح التصميم المرسوم بشكل مسبق من داخل برنامج الكام
ونقوم بالتحكم في سرعات القطع والتغذية وشكل مسار القطع ونختار اداه القطع وبعض الامور الاخري
وبرامج الكام تمكنا من عمل محكاه للمنتج المرسوم و حركة اداه القطع بالنسبة له-وطبعا دي تعتبر ميزة مهمة جدا-لان ببساطة ممكن يكون هناك غلطة او سهو منا-وعند التطبيق الفعلي تبقي كارثة لاننا ممكن نتسبب في كسر لاداه القطع وهدر للخامة و و و....الخ
وبعد التاكد من كل شيء انة صحيح علي برنامج الكام نقوم بأخذ البرنامج النهائي وهو بيكون في صورة جي كود G-codeونقوم بتوصيلة لكنترول ماكينة الcnc


وفي النهاية يكون لدينا منتج نهائي-بدقة عالية

وطبعا دة كان شرح سريع جدا ويارب يكون مختصر ومفيد
ولو في اي نقطة مش واضحة ابقي اسأل وسوف أحاول ان اجيب ان شاء الله
اخوك المهندس/احمد المرابع
جمهرية مصر العربية


----------



## عبدالظاهر (29 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## bido-egy (20 يوليو 2007)

100 100
hkh hsjt]j 
a;vh [.fgh


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحسنت أخي المهندس أحمد المرابع
جزاك الله خيراً

إضافة بسيطه بعد طرح أخي المهندس أحمد المرابع جزاه الله خيراً 
Cad هي أختصار ل*C*omputer *A*ided *D*esign
و هو التصميم المدعم بالحاسوب مثال لهذا pro/engineer , Solid Works , AutoCad ,.......
وهو رسم جزء كامل بجميع اجزاءه أو جزء منه على الحاسوب بواسطة هذه البرامج و يوجد غيرها الكثير
Cam هو أختصار ل*C*omputer *A*ided *M*anufacturing
وهو الإنتاج المدعم بالحاسوب مثال لهذا pro/engineerm, Solid Works, WinCam WinCts,MasterCam, ..........و غيرها الكثير من البرامج 
و كما لحظت انه يوجد الكثير من البرامج التي تعمل فى النظامين. اضاف Cad,Cam الكثير والكثير فى الإنتاج تفير الوقت والجهد وزيادة الدقة الوفره الإنتاجية امكانية عمل كم كبير من الإنتاج ساعد على التطوير السريع فى المنتجات وخصوصاً ظهور الfinitelement الذي ساعد على تحسين المنتج وعمل اختبارات عليه بواسطة الحاسوب مثل الصدمات والتأثيرات الخارجية مثل الاحمال والهواء وعوامل أخرى كثيرة.

أرجو ان يكون التعريف وصل للاخوه من الاخ المهندس احمد المرابع ومني
أخوكم فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## المرابع (21 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير يا أخ محمد

أخوك المهندس/أحمد المرابع
جمهرية مصر العربية


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (24 يوليو 2007)

وأياكم أخي فى الله 
أخوم محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا للتوضيح


----------



## rahman66 (23 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع مدهش


----------



## فاتح روما (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهــــــــــــــــــــم بارك لنا فى شعبان وبلغنا رمضان:55:


----------



## islam2a (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات


----------



## bnm_123 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبراكاتة انا عاوز احمل برنامج wincts


----------



## هشام العمدة (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gaz1971 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## نزاردرويش (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا ومعلومات مفيدة بارك الله بكم


----------



## رمزي8 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

م.محمد بن إسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أحسنت أخي المهندس أحمد المرابع
> جزاك الله خيراً
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم يادكتور محمد اسماعيل
لو ممكن تساعدني في انك تعطيني رابط برنامج cam ورابط يرنامج cad اكون استخدمه علئ جهازي واكون مشكور لك ياخي محمد
ياليت يكون في الخراطه لاني خلصت بس احب استفيد اكثر وانا خلستها باللغه هولنديه ممكن لغه الام معاكم تقووني اكثر في مجال الخراطه ب cnc
واخي محمد احب اقلك اني في الكمبيوتر وكيف انزل البرنامج ومن اين ابحث عنه انا ضعيف في عالم النت
وانشالله تكون فهمت قصدي واكون انا شاكر ل;
والله يعطيك العافيه وينولك دربك ياخوي
اخوك الصغير رمزي


----------



## korzaty (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزاك خير


----------



## alilo8787 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابن الشط (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rafidn (30 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر على المعلومه الحلوه


----------

